# About MSD Ignition on a 240SX



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello. I am following up my post about taking out my Bosch plugs (old habit, I loved my BMW - never considered 'Japanese plugs, Japanese car' until now with my weird Start problems) with a question about: MSD ignition.

I have seen the "Multiple Spark Discharge' ignition units for many cars. in the BMW forums, we always debated MSD vs the Timing chips of Dinan, or Conforti. Chips always seemed to be the more popular option... but I realize this is not the BMW forum. 

I want to know if putting an MSD ignition in a 240:
1) Does anything;
2) Makes the car 'faster';
3) Gives better fuel economy (improved engine efficiency = theoretically vetter fuel consumption?) 
4) Makes the engine get more power (YES, right?)

Basically, what is the deal with MSD, and is it a good thing to do to a normal engine for a little more fun, without spending crazy $$$ - or is it a BAD thing?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

as a bmw owner, i know what you're talking about when it comes to upgraded coils and dinan chips, but when it comes to 240s, you're not going to need to upgrade the ignition unless you're pushing insane boost levels, or spraying. it really doesn't do much, but you have to run NGK plugs in this car.. it will hate you if you don't.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Dustin is right; if you're running a stock or slightly modified motor, don't waste your money on ignition upgrades. The OEM ignition is an excellent unit. Spend your money on a good free flow CAT-back exhaust system; the best bang for the buck.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well..i dont even know bout buying a cat back exhaust, that is if your looking for more power. if you looking for better fuel economy, an intake and exhaust is the way to go, just dont expect it to give you any more 'pep' under your right foot.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

as a 240sx owner AND one that was using an msd digital 6+ (for my nitrous), ill tell you, theres not much difference between the msd and the stock ignition. take the advice given and make the engine breath better. youll be happier.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BBBUUUUOOOSSSSTTTAAAAHHHH


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Yeah, I too had the E30 variety of BMW, and ever since it was *sabotaged* in 2003, I have told myself: I will consider it a sign of ACHIEVEMENT when I can buy another -real- Delphin Grey 1986 BMW 325es (eta engine) - VIN was WBAAB5402G9673364, for anyone so interested. Until then, I like the Nissan almost EXACTLY 85% as much as the BMW, which has been beaten only in reliability by my 240SX. (Those were the DAYS. They are coming back.) 

Until then, I took the advice given and ordered 4 new NGK V-Power plugs right off EBay, after referencing the part # from one of the hundreds of automotive sites that will supply that info from Google and a drop-down menu. That, an Oil Change w/ Filter *I am trusting the board on this 10W-30 grade for Nissans, I'll leave 10W-40 in the BMWs and Chevys I have to purchase*, and perhaps a Fuel Filter change - Is that expensive?, and I will have un-Bosched my Nissan.

Now, if I could only get those AR-157s, I need to BUY them from the EBay seller, he's had them for some time...

Thanks, board, this was a good post.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jcorbi82 said:


> Yeah, I too had the E30 variety of BMW, and ever since it was *sabotaged* in 2003, I have told myself: I will consider it a sign of ACHIEVEMENT when I can buy another -real- Delphin Grey 1986 BMW 325es (eta engine) - VIN was WBAAB5402G9673364, for anyone so interested. Until then, I like the Nissan almost EXACTLY 85% as much as the BMW, which has been beaten only in reliability by my 240SX. (Those were the DAYS. They are coming back.)
> 
> Until then, I took the advice given and ordered 4 new NGK V-Power plugs right off EBay, after referencing the part # from one of the hundreds of automotive sites that will supply that info from Google and a drop-down menu. That, an Oil Change w/ Filter *I am trusting the board on this 10W-30 grade for Nissans, I'll leave 10W-40 in the BMWs and Chevys I have to purchase*, and perhaps a Fuel Filter change - Is that expensive?, and I will have un-Bosched my Nissan.
> 
> ...


delphin looks nice. i had an alpine, early style, with an I motor. fun car. i'd personally buy all of those parts at a local auto parts store. i spent maybe 30 dollars on all of that when i had my 240, and the fuel filter is a lot easier to replace on the 240 than it is on the bimmer.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

yeah, I wouldn't mind chekcing out a Super ETA, or Korman Stage 2 E30, or a V-12 BMW or 1998 Metallic Blue M3 or something when I get some real $$$... but Dustin, just for my information: Where is the Fuel Filter on the 1989 240SX? (I need to change mine, I have basically 3/4 tank of gas I'm looking to leave that gas there, not use car until that is changed, but I don't know where it is.)

P.S.: Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it should be on the passenger side near the strut housing. it's been almost two years since i've worked on a 240, so i can't remember exactly, but it's there, you just have to look for it.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

yes the fuel filter is located on the passenger side strut tower( on the left side of the intake manifold if looking from front of car into engine bay...you will see the fuel line running into the fuel rail...very easy to spot...congratulations on owning a 240sx...have you considered the SR20DET(turboed motor in JDM 240sx(180sx)) into a BMW 3 series... i have heard great things about it and i heard the weight distribution isnt too off from stock BMW motor...when i get a bmw thats what im doin


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

ckykm: I am sure the types of engines and configurations WILL yield much excitement. I also like the way you want to do this to an E30. That particular BMW is a one-of-a-kind car; much different than the current BMWs, and better, if you ask me. The only thing i can say, since we all LOVE to point out all the angles: Doing this will also yield the criticism obtained when someone decides they will put a Ford Mustang 5.0 motor into the E30, or if you like the Chevy V8 small-block... you are making a car that is not really a BMW anymorel it's turning into instead a "Very fast Thing... BMW Body, Engine = Not BMW feel, it is something else." However, the other shoe is: Why not???? Especially a TURBO? Hell, GO for it! Probably will give FIERCE competition to everybody else's M50/S50 E36 BMW engine swap ))

Well, good ideas and info all around. happy new year once again!!!!! - JC 01/01/07


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jcorbi82 said:


> ckykm: I am sure the types of engines and configurations WILL yield much excitement. I also like the way you want to do this to an E30. That particular BMW is a one-of-a-kind car; much different than the current BMWs, and better, if you ask me. The only thing i can say, since we all LOVE to point out all the angles: Doing this will also yield the criticism obtained when someone decides they will put a Ford Mustang 5.0 motor into the E30, or if you like the Chevy V8 small-block... you are making a car that is not really a BMW anymorel it's turning into instead a "Very fast Thing... BMW Body, Engine = Not BMW feel, it is something else." However, the other shoe is: Why not???? Especially a TURBO? Hell, GO for it! Probably will give FIERCE competition to everybody else's M50/S50 E36 BMW engine swap ))
> 
> Well, good ideas and info all around. happy new year once again!!!!! - JC 01/01/07


turbo s50 > anything. you've seen the 900hp s50 haven't you? the car ran a 9.4 spinning the entire way through fifth gear  e30s aren't your typical BMW. it's for the hardcore enthusiats.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

is this a nissan forum or bmw forum? 2002i..end of story..


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

Be nice.... If it wasn't for BMW, Nissan wouldn't have made Infiniti. Happy 2007!!!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

jcorbi82 said:


> Be nice.... If it wasn't for BMW, Nissan wouldn't have made Infiniti. Happy 2007!!!


he's just playing around, no need to worry.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah thats why my avatar is "mine porsche yah!!!"


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well...we all know about the 240 that had a SOHC V12 Bimmer motor in it that ran 9's..on street tires with a full interior and a full sound system..thats a bad ass car..and the sound is intoxicating..7-series in a 240..so whats should it be called? a 247s?


----------

